# Google- Now probiotic drugs sold over counter - Times of India



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Now probiotic drugs sold over counter**Times of India*It was seen that they had a positive effect on patients who were under antibiotics for long and suffering from *irritable bowel syndrome*. Even patients who recurrently suffered from bouts of gastroenteritis showed good recovery. *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

